

Sherlock: Remote Door Unlocking - ig1
http://www.onefinestay.com/sherlock/

======
bluedevil2k
Is this the one that was on Shark Tank a year ago? I think Robert offered a
million $ for it.

------
brianbreslin
I like this idea. Makes sense for something like airbnb. Wouldn't surprise me
to see a kickstarter like this.

~~~
dw0rm
Lockitron was rejected by Kickstarter, but they managed crowdfunding
themselves.

